# gumby hash



## dankbud420 (Feb 7, 2008)

i was lookin up diff. ways to make hash on the intro. and came across a method called gumby hash. looks real simple to do but was just wondering if any one has tried it. any info would be great


----------



## headband (Feb 8, 2008)

dont forget you can search the web for answers too, heres a vid on how to make gumby hash. hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neOVTsNr_D8


----------



## sonny chiba (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah i did it. it's not as easy as it seems, but it's cheap and effective. unless you have 8-10 plants i would wait until you have clippings from a few grows, because it is time consuming


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 14, 2008)

im doing it on trim from present grow after watching the video


not hard at all imo


pkj


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 15, 2008)

Yo PKJ

let me know how it works outm i may try it as well : - )

Head, great link, itsa really helpful :aok:


----------



## yeroc1982 (Aug 2, 2008)

i tried it and had awsome results!!


----------



## Driphuse (Aug 11, 2008)

yup. awesome results indeed. just done it the othen day with a few dry leaves that fell off my plants and was able to get enough hash for 4 joints. couldn't believe it. because it was a small amount, I was mixing it in a kitchen glass, but I am now thinking of buying a shaker


----------



## yeroc1982 (Aug 11, 2008)

I jus bought bubblebags so im done with gumby, the bags make the best hash iv smoked so far!


----------



## HMAN (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks dankbud420 for a great thread. I was reading thru it and got an itch for some good bubble. Whipped out the 220 and 25 bags and volia, a small batch of some pretty good bubble. Its a mix of AK, BB, and little Jr. I'm ripped........:stoned:


----------



## Brussels (Aug 13, 2008)

yeroc1982 said:
			
		

> I jus bought bubblebags so im done with gumby, the bags make the best hash iv smoked so far!


 
I agree.  After doing the evaporation method of hash making, I bought the 5 bag/5 gal bag kit on ebay. Ninety bucks for very nice quality screen bags.  <not the original bubblebags>  The difference in quality is immediately noticeable with three levels in the purity of your finished collected resins.
Each of the last three bags in the kit, filter finer and finer hash, with fewer contaminants at every level. As they say; all hash is good, but it can also become unbelievably good at those last two levels. I've run the trim through the bags three times, and have managed right at 10% weight in resin collection. Which I find incredible.
On the inexpensive side, sure, evaporation works, just as shaking and silk screens work, but once you've tried 'ice bags', nothing else is good enough...
B


----------



## 420FREEDOM (Aug 13, 2008)

ice bags work great, i haven't tried gumby. Using I ce bags I got about 7 grams good hash from 2 runs from the clippings of four plants. I had the four bag kit, I think next time I'll try and eight bag kit, eac bag gives a you a completely different product and some sizes can be amazing.


----------

